# me, now my mother in law?!?!



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

So, I have my own threads on here but this is for my mother in law. She just found out that my father in law is having an EA. I have been giving her some advice (which she is mostly ignoring for rugsweeping). She does however, want to know what cell phone tracker to use. She would like to install one. I have been searching the forum and I know this has been addressed but can't seem to find it. He does not have a smart phone.

This now makes my husband (her son), my father in law, grandfather in law and his uncle, who have all cheated. This will stop now. I refuse to allow my son to be raised thinking this is okay (same for my girls).

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

ImperfectMomma said:


> So, I have my own threads on here but this is for my mother in law. She just found out that my father in law is having an EA. I have been giving her some advice (which she is mostly ignoring for rugsweeping). She does however, want to know what cell phone tracker to use. She would like to install one. I have been searching the forum and I know this has been addressed but can't seem to find it. He does not have a smart phone.
> 
> This now makes my husband (her son), my father in law, grandfather in law and his uncle, who have all cheated. This will stop now. I refuse to allow my son to be raised thinking this is okay (same for my girls).
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone!


The thread is in my signature


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Her best bet would be to surprise him with the gift of a smartphone. She could get his and hers. Prior to giving him his, she could spyware it, and act as though she knows nothing about what is going on.

If she got an iPhone, it'll need to be jailbroken, and if an Android, it may need to be rooted to install and hide the spyware. If it isn't a smartphone, she may be fairly limited in her spying options.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Invite her here, the poor soul!


----------

